# [grub] Perte de windows

## Delvin

mon windows ne veut plus booter il me dit 

```

Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format

Press any key ti continue...
```

je pense que ca viens de grub parce que jusqu'a une modif du grub.conf (sans toucher a la section windows) il boot plus...

j'aime bien jouer moi ...

----------

## scout

je crois qu'il faut booter sur le cd windows et lui dire de restaurer je sais plus quoi.

Ensuite il faut remettre grub (donc bootage sur livecd, chroot puis remise en place du secteur de boot de grub)

----------

## Delvin

j'ai fait fixmbr et fixboot dans la console de reparation mais maintenant il met :

```
Error Loading Operating system
```

----------

## rom

Vraiment très classe ta signature...

----------

## Delvin

merci merci ...

mais ca m'aide pas ...

----------

## rom

Ben ça ne donne pas franchement envie de t'aider.

----------

## Delvin

si l'humour t'es imperméable...

----------

## Gaug

As tu une veille disquette de démarage de windows 98

si oui . Démarre avec et fait c:fdisk \mbr

----------

## Delvin

en fait j'ai commencé une nouvelle install de windows et il m'a rétabli le boot donc c bon mais j'ai perdu grub et quand j'essaye de le remettre a partir du live il ne trouve pas /dev/hda1...

je peux pas chrooter

----------

## rom

Et ben t'as du la griller la partition... Si c'est le cas, t'es bon pour une réinstall de gentoo.

----------

## jpwalker

Que te dis un

```
fdisk /dev/hda
```

----------

## koubiak

Y a quoi dans ton Grub ?

Koubiak

ps sinon rom tu es drolesque

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> en fait j'ai commencé une nouvelle install de windows et il m'a rétabli le boot donc c bon mais j'ai perdu grub et quand j'essaye de le remettre a partir du live il ne trouve pas /dev/hda1...
> 
> je peux pas chrooter

 

mkdir /mnt/xxx

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/xxxx

Ca marche pas ?

regarde le nom de tes partoches avec fdisk sinon (au cas ou c'est pas hda1)

----------

## Enlight

Normal... fixboot c'est pour les disquettes bootables qui ne bootent plus, c'est basé sur fat12, y'a plus qu'a réinstaller... ta partoche est morte à mon avis.

Pour en être sur, monte la partition contenant zindows, si les noms de fichiers sont modifiés... bye bye partition, on reformate et on réinstalle.

Euh... ou alors on reformate et on réinstalle pas remarque!  :Rolling Eyes: 

ps : est-ce qu'il existe une liste de tous les inscrits sur le forum parce que (ça se voit peut être d'ailleurs) tous les pseudos que je voulais sont pris   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *gnarfbzzzzzzzzzzzz wrote:*   

> Euh... ou alors on reformate et on réinstalle pas remarque! 

 

Mdr  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

gnarfbzzzzzzzzzzz : "memberlist" en haut... ?

----------

## Thom N2h

http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/

regarde ce document avant d'aller plus loin

Bug trés embétant que je viens d'avoir en installant ubuntu

Faudrais pas qu'il reste trop longtemps parce moi j'ai reformaté et c'était pas la bonne chose à faire.

Mais bon ct pas facile sans le net

----------

## Gentree

 *gnarfbzzzzzzzzzzzz wrote:*   

> Normal... fixboot c'est pour les disquettes bootables qui ne bootent plus, c'est basé sur fat12, y'a plus qu'a réinstaller... ta partoche est morte à mon avis.
> 
> Pour en être sur, monte la partition contenant zindows, si les noms de fichiers sont modifiés... bye bye partition, on reformate et on réinstalle.
> 
> Euh... ou alors on reformate et on réinstalle pas remarque! 
> ...

 

il y a memberlist en haut de cette page mais il y en a 1445 pages de 20 psuedo. Bonne lecture !  :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

 :Shocked:  effectivement j'ai vu la liste... le pire c'est qu'un des pseudos que je voulais est passé mais j'ai du me crotter dans l'adresse mail...  :Embarassed:  peut être qu'au bout d'un moment sans activation il sera éliminé et que je pourrais le reprendre.

----------

## Trevoke

Demande a un administrateur/moderateur de t'aider.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Demande a un administrateur/moderateur de t'aider.

 

en clair tu postes ici

----------

## Trevoke

sireyessire, espece de traitre! On n'est pas cense leur donner la solution, juste les aider!   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> sireyessire, espece de traitre! On n'est pas cense leur donner la solution, juste les aider!  

 

oui mais moi avoir oublié moi, vueux croulant, moi pas faire sieste aujourd'hui alors moi perturbé  :Mr. Green:  et puis c'est pas sûr qu'il s'aventure comme ça sur des forums anglais...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, je te pardonne, hein, parce que faut etre gentil avec les vieux.

Et pis moi je dis, hein, s'ils osent pas s'aventurer, on les envoie AU BUCHER!

[edit : avec amour et tout ca, hein..]

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, je te pardonne, hein, parce que faut etre gentil avec les vieux.
> 
> R!
> 
> [edit : avec amour et tout ca, hein..]

 

tu parles tu dis ça car tu seras bientôt un vieux

----------

## Trevoke

Mais non mais non. J'ai conclu un marche avec Dieu, je serai jeune pour toujours.

En passant, il est toujours pas resolu le probleme, qu'est-ce qu'on fout a dire des betises la?

----------

## Enlight

Merci Sireyessire!

 *Quote:*   

> Et pis moi je dis, hein, s'ils osent pas s'aventurer, on les envoie AU BUCHER! 
> 
> 

 

Trevoke, t'es méchant de nature ou c'est juste un mauvais jour  :Confused:  ????

Pis d'ailleurs j'préférais ton ancien avatar! Na!

Ben pour moi le problème est résolu... avec fixmbr, il aurait pu remettre le boot de winwin (en théorie du moins parceque ça marche une fois sur... au moins si pas plus!) pis réinstaller Grub, mais vu qu'il a fait un "fixboot" il a du éclater la face de sa table d'allocation.

Mais bon attendons le résultat du mount au cas où....

----------

## Trevoke

Bah voui on attend!

Non, c'est pas un mauvais jour, je suis juste mechant  :Smile: 

Je rigole.. J'vous aime bien. Je n'oublierai jamais (et si ca m'arrive, vous avez le droit de me taper dessus) que j'etais un newbie moi aussi.. C'est un devoir d'aider ceux qui viennent apres moi.

----------

## Enlight

Lol dans mon cas c'est carrément du pré-newbisme, j'suis en train de préparer ma 1ère config à moi tout seul (donc choix de l'OS!!!) et comme j'ai gentoo en ligne de mire ben j'commence à me documenter!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Vaut mieux du pre-newbisme que du strabisme...

Ok, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu parles tu dis ça car tu seras bientôt un vieux

 

paye ton VC...

----------

